# will not run



## redneck1987 (Jul 21, 2005)

i have a 1987 stanza i am try to make it in to a derby car. I put a out board eletric pump and i know that there is fuel coming up to the motor but will not run. I spray some gas up in to the throttle body and it will start. as soon as i quit spraying gas it dies


----------



## Chad1992 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Fuel*

You might have too much pressure from that particular pump. Check to see what the fuel pressure should be and then go from there.


----------

